# NCEES #522



## electric (Oct 21, 2010)

Can someone please help me with this?

Why is the stator current 1.05 angle (90 -18.19) and not 1.05 angle (-18.19)?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 21, 2010)

The 90o angle comes from the synchronous reactance. XS = 0.9 -&gt; ZS = 0.9/90o


----------



## nmh0408 (Oct 22, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> The 90o angle comes from the synchronous reactance. XS = 0.9 -&gt; ZS = 0.9/90o



I also had a problem with this one. The best way not to miss this angel is making sure to use the reactance X with j operator and when you convert the numbers the angel will automatically be there. Remember in other cases they give you the reactance with the j operator already there, but in case “pu” values the angel is not there.


----------

